# world of tanks cpu überlastet



## ostfront79 (4. März 2013)

*world of tanks cpu überlastet*

Meine frage habe mir wot Neugierde halber runter geladen 2×10 Minuten gespielt norton 360 gibt mir info cpu stark beansprucht Temperatur der kerne um die 40 grad spiele sonst bf3 und habe keine Probleme bei wot hatte ich um die 130 fps konnte alles auf max spielen habe halt Probleme mit cpu
System i7 3770k noch Standard takt, noch Standard cpu kühler 
Wer weiß Rat


----------



## Cyberian (5. März 2013)

Würde mir keine Sorgen machen WOT benutzt fast nur einen Kern und einen zweiten leicht Norton denkt wahrscheinlich der WOT Thread hat sich aufgehängt weil er so viel Last produziert ... So lange Temperatur der CPU und Ingameleistung bei WOT in Ordnung sind sollte es passen .


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (5. März 2013)

*AW: world of tanks cpu überlastet*

Norton? Direkt erstmal deinstallieren, Müll...

Und 40°C beim CPU ist doch garnichts wenn er bei über 80-90°C ist solltest du dir Sorgen machen 

Intel Standard Lüfter werden direkt entsorgt mMn viel zu schlecht zum kühlen es sei denn du machst nur Office Sachen.


----------



## böhser onkel (7. März 2013)

Was hasst Du gegen Norton 360?


----------



## Arschbratze (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: world of tanks cpu überlastet*

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit mit dem man die Last, die WoT hauptsächlich nur auf einen CPU-Kern legt, zu verteilen. 
Dadurch sollten auch die Temperaturen geringer werden.
Einfach dieses Tool runterladen:
EasyToolz - Download - COMPUTER BILD

Danach die WoT.exe bei CPU Affinität einfügen und den Haken bei "Alle Kerne" (oder so ähnlich  ) machen.
Funktioniert bei mir prima.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: world of tanks cpu überlastet*

es funktioniert


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: world of tanks cpu überlastet*

Bekommt man hierdurch mehr gesamtleistung wenn die Kerne aufgeteilt werden?


----------



## Homerclon (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: world of tanks cpu überlastet*

Das bringt nichts.
Man erreicht dadurch nicht mehr Leistung, WoT lernt dadurch nicht plötzlich wie man mehrere Kerne auslastet.
Dafür muss die WoT-Engine umgeschrieben werden, das kann nicht der Nutzer Nachträglich per Tool erzwingen.

Wenn du nur einen Besen hast, kann auch nur einer gleichzeitig den Hof kehren.
Da bringts auch nichts wenn der Hauptmann (das Tool) 4 Mann zum Kehren schickt. Die können trotzdem nur abwechselnd den Besen benutzen.


----------

